# Travel with trt.



## TheHawk (Jul 20, 2021)

Question about traveling and trt. I’ll be flying out Thursday this week. My pin day has been Sunday. Would there be any cons to pinning early and just making my pin day Thursday’s from now on? Just to keep from having to mess with taking everything with me.


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2021)

Wont make a difference change to thursday


----------



## TheHawk (Jul 20, 2021)

10-4


----------



## jc240 (Jul 21, 2021)

None whatsoever.  Due to my schedule I've changed my pinning days several times.  No big deal.   

I travel all the time with my TRT stuff.  Not really a hassle.  Never once been questioned about it.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Jul 21, 2021)

I've gone to Europe and back several times with a vial and pins in my shaving kit inside my checked luggage and never a problem. I did get singled out because my CPAP machine had an unidentified liquid in the reservoir. Distilled water.


----------



## Dal91 (Jul 21, 2021)

I travel all the time with my TRT stuff.  Not really a hassle.  Never once been questioned about it.
[/QUOTE]

Hey man if I may ask, do you carry your TRT stuff in your carry-on or check-in bag?
Also have you traveled outside the U.S with it?


----------



## Dal91 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> I've gone to Europe and back several times with a vial and pins in my shaving kit inside my checked luggage and never a problem. I did get singled out because my CPAP machine had an unidentified liquid in the reservoir. Distilled water.



Have you ever traveled with it in your carry-on outside the US?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 21, 2021)

If it’s legitimate doctor prescribed TRT you could travel with it on the plane as long as it’s in the box or you have the script with it I just traveled and came back back


----------



## jc240 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dal91 in answer to you're question.

I keep my TRT stuff with my carry on, including needles and vial of test.  I've traveled around the US, all over Europe and Asia.   Never once even been asked about it. 

I once had my bag searched in Amsterdam but they wanted to check out a mini travel safe I travel with.  Didn't even blink at my TRT stuff when they searched.


----------



## Dal91 (Jul 21, 2021)

jc240 said:


> Dal91 in answer to you're question.
> 
> I keep my TRT stuff with my carry on, including needles and vial of test.  I've traveled around the US, all over Europe and Asia.   Never once even been asked about it.
> 
> I once had my bag searched in Amsterdam but they wanted to check out a mini travel safe I travel with.  Didn't even blink at my TRT stuff when they searched.



Thanks man. I have my trt prescription and all. Just gives me peace of mind carrying it in my carry on. Wonder if they'd bust you if you didn't have a prescription though. Lol


----------



## TheHawk (Jul 21, 2021)

thanks for the feedback fellas.


----------



## jc240 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dal91 said:


> Thanks man. I have my trt prescription and all. Just gives me peace of mind carrying it in my carry on. Wonder if they'd bust you if you didn't have a prescription though. Lol


I traveled through Asia right before the pandemic.  I forgot to bring the box that the vial came in,  which has the prescription on it.  I just had a vial of test and needles with no name or pharmacy info on it.  I was a little worried but it never came up.


All the times I've traveled nobody has ever asked to see a prescription or to examine the box.  I'm guessing unless you're carrying 10 vials or something,  nobody is going to care.  Think of how many diabetics travel with similar stuff.


----------



## Dal91 (Jul 21, 2021)

jc240 said:


> I traveled through Asia right before the pandemic.  I forgot to bring the box that the vial came in,  which has the prescription on it.  I just had a vial of test and needles with no name or pharmacy info on it.  I was a little worried but it never came up.
> 
> 
> All the times I've traveled nobody has ever asked to see a prescription or to examine the box.  I'm guessing unless you're carrying 10 vials or something,  nobody is going to care.  Think of how many diabetics travel with similar stuff.



Thanks bro, I would've been shitting bricks in that situation haha. I appreciate the info and your experience sharing.


----------

